# Cancer hits home - time for me to fold again.



## kyle2020 (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright guys, unfortunately earlier today my mother broke some news to me thats shook me big time, my grandfather has unfortunately been diagnosed with Prostate Cancer. Its treatable, however due to his age and current illnesses it may be the final chapter for him.

I slacked off folding a while back, me and MoonPig folded under one name and almost hit 250,000 points. I stopped due to summer heat and electricity bill worries, however I now pay board and its the winter, and due to the recent news I am going to be restarting my folding career. It will just be with my GTX260 at first, however if I can get a stable job on the go I will try and add another dedicated machine to my name.

Id just like to thank all those who are folding now and have been for some time, now I can truly appreciate the urgency of such an effort. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this, I shal be participating in this forum as much as I can from now on. Thanks guys.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry for you man. Its a bad timing indeed to hear such bad news.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2009)

keep your head up. ill up my folding efforts.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Assaulter, it is a bad time any time really but straight after christmas, you know it just makes you wonder why, you know? its unfair.

Thank you Rhino, thank you so much.


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 30, 2009)

i lost my grand father to cancer and i just got back form a wake for another loss to it but i hope there is better news for u in the new year regarding that


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words Dr. Obviously ill keep people updated.


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear such bad news  but keep your head high and I sincerely hope that your grandfather will win his fight against this terrible disease.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks hemi, I mean he's an idol to me, hes served in the navy, worked as a fireman, and has a truely altruistic personality, something society today is lacking and I cant bear the thought of losing such a gentleman.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that... I started folding for the same reasons.....Cancer is a bad thing to deal with.     Good luck to you and your grandfather..


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 30, 2009)

Its heartwarming to have such kind words from people I have never met half way around the world, thank you so much.


----------



## Munki (Dec 30, 2009)

Keep your head up bro. Lemme share a little story with you.

7 years ago, when I was 10, the doctors diagnosed my mother with breast cancer and said it was spreading so fast there was nothing that they could do. She wouldn't live more then 6 months. Well, im 17 now, and she is still kicking, a little slower, but she is still here, cancer free. 


So take it from me, cancer is unpredictable, but keep faith. It will help through the whole ordeal  My prayers go to you and yours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Kyle wow man!   All I can say is that I wish you and your family the best of luck and hope your grandfather can make it through!   If you need anything at all and I mean anything please don't hesitate to contact me.

Me and you go way back to our early TPU days, hurts me to see you post this man.  I don't Fold, but I do crunch a whole lot


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 30, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Thanks Assaulter, it is a bad time any time really but straight after christmas, you know it just makes you wonder why, you know? its unfair.



Yeah I get what you mean bro. Life's so unfair sometimes. Just keep your head up and stay positive. Like many here have said, keep faith.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear such news, man . . .

speaking from personal experience, cancer of any kind is something I would never wish on anyone . . . even my enemies.  The best advice I can offer you, make sure to show your support.  It's hard for someone to really accept what has befallen them, even more-so when it's a condition that literally strikes without warning, and can be related to nothing in one's family history . . . you're left with the "why me?" question, and there are no answers.  Not to mention, being subjected to treatments can really affect someone as well - they make you feel sick, and just slowly wear one down.  Not having support of close family and friends is an absolute horrible experience, especially when facing such mis-understood conditions.

Hope all turns out well for your family.  Don't dwell on the negative.  One's attitude really does make a phenomenal difference when facing such conditions.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome back. I am sorry for the unfortunate circumstances. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news Kyle.  I wish only the best for you and your grandfather.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you all, imperial that was really touching to read, thank you so much.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your grandfather. It seems that we are constantly being reminded why we all fold. There is always the hope that the next wu we finish will be the one that paves the way for the next great breakthrough. Fold on TPU!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 31, 2009)

i shall fold under your name when i get back.pmed


----------



## v12dock (Dec 31, 2009)

Just started folding again.


----------



## road-runner (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, I know how you feel my mother is undergoing radiation twice a day and chemo for small cell lung cancer. I have been folding since 2003 and also running WCG help conquer cancer to try to help them find a cure and it cant come quick enough...


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, really sorry man. I'll start back now then, see what this 4870 can manage!

PM with the team name. Same as before?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 31, 2009)

about ~4500-5000ppd, judging by my 4850 doing 4000ppd


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 31, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family Kyle. Good luck man. Keep ya head up.


----------



## jjFarking (Dec 31, 2009)

That's tough news mate :/
I'm sure most people will have some cancer-related story, as it's so prevalent in modern-day society - this is, perhaps, the very reason so little effort seems to be made in finding a real cure for it.
F@H & WCG are just 2 of the projects that do tend to focus on doing exactly that - finding a cure of sorts.
Personally, I lost my ex-wife to it - it was the reason we split up in the first place - the so-called third person (she wasn't diagnosed with it, until it was too far gone; by the time they found it, it had already spread throughout her body. It took her, less than 9 months after the diagnosis. Our son was only 13 at the time).
Life sux sometimes mate :/

Stay positive. The light at the end of the tunnel is not always the oncoming train.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Kyle, I know the feeling bro.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks go out to all you guys. Ill be folding under my username "kyle2020" and as such am aiming for my folding badge as a token of my new efforts. Ill keep you updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2009)

Ygpm Kyle. I am very sorry to hear about this.


----------



## artic7 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Kyle,this is my first post on here after spending a few weeks reading various threads.
I have read your q6600 journey and found it very interesting.
Life can be very cruel especially around Christmas,New Year time,keep on being  positive and give each other all the support that you need.
Steve


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it Kyle. Our whole TPU crunching/ folding team prayers are with you. 

The good news is that we are all trying to fight this bad ass cancer. Every WU that I complete..I think about it as telling one cancer affected person.."Mate I am helping a team of doctors find a cure for u". Thats what makes me fold or crunch.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Right, im back folding, just set everything up. Thanks for all the kind words guys, its nice to know people are there for you every once in a while. Thank you all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 31, 2009)

Kyle, 

Real friends stand by you in times of trouble.  It sure looks like you have a *boatload* of friends.  Best of luck in the coming year.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks habits. Jr sent me a PM earlier that really touched me, and so did Lotus & Chicken. It really does mean alot. 

Heres my desktop as of right now:







and heres my F@H stats, gives me a guideline really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2009)

We are here for you dude, ups downs, don't matter to us.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 31, 2009)

Kyle, so sorry to hear that mate.My prayers go out to you and your family.

Hope the New Year will bring brighter news for your grandfather.

Keep your hopes and head up.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 31, 2009)

i know how this feels  ,, folding gives me hope that future generations will have more knowledge and will be able to treat unnatural causes of sickness more rapidly and effortlessly


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear man...  If his age is a problem when it comes to the decision on treatment... maybe the movie "The Bucket List" is a good thing to watch?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 4, 2010)

ok so im up to 30k+ points, left my machine on 24 hours, going to power down and give her a rest. If anyone is folding under my name, thank you for all your help.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 20, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> Alright guys, unfortunately earlier today my mother broke some news to me thats shook me big time, my grandfather has unfortunately been diagnosed with Prostate Cancer. Its treatable, however due to his age and current illnesses it may be the final chapter for him.



Sorry to hear that. 

My father has also been diagnosed with Prostate cancer a year ago, unfortunately his doctor wasn't paying atteention to his pains some years ago. So illness has progressed further to his bones. It is just nerve wrecking because they can only stop progress of illness, but curing it is impossible. Atleast in my father case.

Well I will try to donate some folding too.

Regards.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 20, 2010)

im sorry for you my friend , my father died with same cancer before 2 years and half


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 20, 2010)

Not good news man. I dunno how much time and chance he still has, but get some fun time with him! You can leave your PC crunching while you do it, but having some more good experiences is worth tons.

I don't mean to be a prick, but being all sobby about it can be a burden for him.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 20, 2010)

No, thats not the case here. I would never be sobby with him. Trying to stay positive all the time. Ok, I won't steal this thread to Kyle.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 20, 2010)

its ok guys, feel free to debate. I havent been able to fold recently due to college and my job, but I intend to pick the pace back up whenever I can.


----------



## mmsandi (Feb 9, 2010)

try to find for your grandfather Megamin with Zeolites ..that should do some good for him


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry man, and I feel your pain. In the last 5 years, this is my experience with cancer:

My step father died of brain and lung cancer
A close friend was diagnosed with breast cancer
Best friends mother died of colon cancer
My father in law is currently fighting pancreatic cancer, and has less than 6 months to live. 

This is why I crunch.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that Kyle my dad had prostate cancer as well he fought the good fight for over 10 years. My advice try to keep him happy and positve im sure thats why my dad was able to fight for as long as he did. Ive said it once ive said it a million times i hate cancer i just hate it be strong Kyle and positve for your grandad.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been there mate. My uncle-in-law died a few years ago from it, leaving my 2yo cousin. Spend time with him as much as possible and stay positive.


----------

